# Saudi Red Crescent



## Camel Rider (Jun 21, 2011)

Hello to all

After countless hours reading the various posts in regards to the Saudi Red Crescent I wish to put the following information out in the public domain.

Firstly I am the partner of a former SRCA employee.

Secondly I wish to remain anonymous due to the backlash other former colleagues have endured when raising objection or criticism about the SRCA. My partner suffered enough and I do not want him to suffer further. Many of the guys will know me well.

I hope the mods do not delete or ban this post. I am not going to slander any individual or organization with intent to cause malice.

What I wish to say is this;

Any person or company wishing to partake in employment or a business venture with the SRCA to undertake extensive research over events that have occurred in the past several years. Seek advice from capable attorneys that deal with international business relations. Seek assistance from your trade officials in the embassy. Read and re-read your employment contract, your obligations and your employers obligation to you. 

I have witnessed many capable strong men crumble at the hands of the circle of power of the SRCA. 

I sure prayed my partner returned home at the end of each day. 

The culture and people of KSA and the expat community are wonderful and we made many great lifelong friends. 


Safety at work should be a priority and I hope and pray to my god each day that the winds will change in Riyadh so that those young Saudi EMTs and all the Doctors can work or be provided with a safe work environment. 


Good bless you all.


----------



## mycrofft (Jun 22, 2011)

*And you, Sir!*

Or madam.


----------



## Iowamedic (Aug 4, 2011)

camel rider, I am looking into working overseas and have looked at SRCA.  Alot of the negative information in dated.  I understand if you do not want to provide any further information.  I was just looking for some information on the company as well as the good and bad of living in Saudi Arabia.  I thank you in advance for any information.


----------

